# Sauvegarder ces sources cydia



## Ramses2 (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur MacBook Pro Snow Leopard 10.6.3

Je voudrais savoir, en cas de restauration, comment faire pour sauvegarder mes sources dans Cydia

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Cedric (28 Juillet 2010)

AptBackup pourrait te satisfaire .... Il créé une sauvegarde qui va se lier dans ta sauvegarde que fait iTunes.

En clair tu lance une sauvegarde de tes sources avec AptBackup, tu fais une sauvegarde de ton iPhone avec iTunes puis si tu restaures en remettant ta sauvegarde, t'as juste a réinstaller AptBackup et il te remettra toutes tes sources.

Sinon elles se trouvent la : /etc/apt/sources.list.d


----------



## Ramses2 (28 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ces infos

Par contre dans /etc/apt/sources.list.d, je n'ai que cela :


----------



## Cedric (28 Juillet 2010)

Tu as plus d'une source dans Cydia ? parce que la ça indique que tu as juste la source ifonemodz d'installé.


----------



## Ramses2 (28 Juillet 2010)

Oui, j'ai plus qu'une source dans Cydia


----------

